# The Dangers of Vaping.



## Petrus (18/1/17)

Danger of vaping. 

Ok I have to warn EVERYONE about the dangers of vaping. The following statements have been researched and can be obtained an a plethora of websites. 

Vaping has up to 90% less chemicals in them than normal cicarettes. Your lungs NEED 214 times more diacytol than currently available in vapes. 
Vapeing has little to no harmfull effects as second hand smoke. Please take people around you in consideration, they need the harmfull effects of up to 298 chemicals found in second hand smoke. You are inconsiderate if you vape instead of smoking. 
Vaping does not leave you with the fantastic ashtray smell of normal cigarettes. This is really not good as 98% of people love the fact that you smell like a 5 day old dumpster. 

Cigarettes have cancer causing chemicals and it is in poor form to vape something that does not produce and or recipicate cancer cells. This takes away possible job creation for doctors and is frowned upon. 

Vaping allows you to choose from more than 1.8 billion different flavour combinations. This is unacceptable as you are not allowed more than the 82 locally available cigarette vlavours. 

In closing - Due to vapeing being better for you in almost any concievable way, you are refusing cigarette companies, doctors, merchants, chainstores and cornerstores the oppertunity to assist you in obtaining cancer and related sicknesses. 

So why vape ? Cause I LOVE IT !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 22 | Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## PSySpin (18/1/17)

This is brilliant, almost wet my pants with laughter


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/1/17)

Hahaha thanks for making my day. Do I have your permission to whatsapp this to all my family members giving me crap about my vaping?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vapingyeti42 (20/1/17)

This is awesome LOL thanks @Petrus 

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyza (20/1/17)

Spot On


----------



## mavric69 (20/1/17)

random guy "why do you smoke that THING"
Me "/gives a sarcastic yet annoyed look"
random guy "/takes a puff from the cig he smoking - that thing, you do know it 100 times worse than cigs neh"
me "/blank stare"
random guy "u gonna get cancer, thats ELECTRICITY you pulling into your lungs, plus all that WATER that lays on ur lungs"
me "/laughs and walks away"

that happened this morning... lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## ZeeZi169 (20/1/17)

Just say that you are storing the water in your lungs as backup and because of the water shortage

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (20/1/17)

mavric69 said:


> random guy "why do you smoke that THING"
> Me "/gives a sarcastic yet annoyed look"
> random guy "/takes a puff from the cig he smoking - that thing, you do know it 100 times worse than cigs neh"
> me "/blank stare"
> ...


I have this at every Single Smoke brake with some managers I work with... The best one I got was .."You know that thing causes Cervical Cancer?!" and arent you scared that you will get water on the lungs...
If you ask where they got that from I get a short " aahg I saw it on the TV" or " It was in a book I read"... Thats my favoritism: IN A BOOK I READ!, but they can never back they words

And I get this from a bunch of Ciggy smokers!

Its actually becoming annoying to me now, but hey I have converted 2 out of the 8 smokers here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia (20/1/17)

So after that dude posted on facebook about his vape exploding people have been ultra ******* scared of my vape. I've had people not wanting to sit near me with my vape in sight yet they see and hear of more people dying in cars every day than vaping and they still drive a car.

Same with Kuga owners. Cars get into accidents and take lives every day but suddenly they are scared to drive because 45 burst out into flame. This is such a weird concept to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vapingyeti42 (20/1/17)

I think if everyone believes our vapes are going to explode we shuld paint all vapes red attach a string and paint TNT on them (jk)

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (20/1/17)

therazia said:


> Same with Kuga owners. Cars get into accidents and take lives every day but suddenly they are scared to drive because 45 burst out into flame. This is such a weird concept to me.



It's like shark attacks, I suppose. The odds of being attacked by a shark are extremely small. But if you're at the coast and you've just seen a news story of an attack nearby, will you go into the water without a second thought?

Wayne discussed this incident on his podcast last night, and his guest asked "Why don't we ever hear on the news about the heavy smoker who turned to vaping and saved his life?" He then answered his own question: for the same reason we don't have news stories about someone who got into his car and drove to work without incident, thus saving him having to walk. If there are news stories about cars, it's usually when people die in them. There's no reason why it would be any different with vaping. Blood, pain, death and disaster sell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## therazia (21/1/17)

RichJB said:


> It's like shark attacks, I suppose. The odds of being attacked by a shark are extremely small. But if you're at the coast and you've just seen a news story of an attack nearby, will you go into the water without a second thought?
> 
> Wayne discussed this incident on his podcast last night, and his guest asked "Why don't we ever hear on the news about the heavy smoker who turned to vaping and saved his life?" He then answered his own question: for the same reason we don't have news stories about someone who got into his car and drove to work without incident, thus saving him having to walk. If there are news stories about cars, it's usually when people die in them. There's no reason why it would be any different with vaping. Blood, pain, death and disaster sell.



In complete honesty I would. The field I work in allows me to question such beliefs as well as test them. I do not in any way want to force my opinions on anyone in any way. 

I have been on holiday various times to beaches where people reported a shark sighting and I still insisted that they let me go swim. Media, unfortunately, has a huge impact in the severity of actual danger compared to perceived danger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

